

Startup Quote: Omar Hamoui, Founder, AdMob - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/10767300677

======
raychancc
Never, never, never, hire people with an attitude. You will regret it.

\- Omar Hamoui (@omarh)

<http://startupquote.com/post/10767300677>

